# zermatt biking advice



## Mr Pink (Jun 10, 2004)

Thinking of four or five days in Zermatt at the end of June. Can anyone give any advice of routes, guiding, bike hire etc. I'm going with my wife who will mainly be walking so I'll just have 2-3 days of biking and we'll probably fly to Basel and get the train there. Was going to therefore hire a bike instead of taking my own.


----------



## drLEE (Feb 20, 2007)

The Swiss singletrail map edition 35 covers the region Zermaat/Saas Fee (http://www.ride-shop.ch/product_info.php/info/p327), it has color-coded bike trails (easy/intermediate/expert). Any larger bookstore in Basel should carry it, but I'm not too sure if you can pick it up in Zermatt itself. IIRC, there are two gondolas and one cable-car that take bikes up.

One of my friend rented a Cannondale Gemini in Zermatt last Oktober, but I can't remember the name of the shop anymore.

Be warned though that the trails in Zermatt will be packed with hikers in June, especially close to the lift stations, and especially with the less athletic hiker type...

cheers
LEE


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Mr Pink said:


> Thinking of four or five days in Zermatt at the end of June. Can anyone give any advice of routes, guiding, bike hire etc. I'm going with my wife who will mainly be walking so I'll just have 2-3 days of biking and we'll probably fly to Basel and get the train there. Was going to therefore hire a bike instead of taking my own.


Hi

4 Tours for 3 Days

- Zermatt - Schwarzsee

- Rothorn

- Hornlihut

- Gornergrat


The pyramid


The wheel



The downhill

See more Info and Pics by my website

cu m10b
www.Trail.ch

.


----------



## Goatrak (Jan 13, 2004)

Our favorite was a down valley ride over Gebidum Pass, ending up in Brig. I've read that it can be done starting right in Zermatt, but we took the train down to Stalden and started there (also took the small gondola up from Stalden). Some climbing from there to the pass and then 3K ft plus downhill run to Brig, then took the train back to Zermatt. We did it twice we liked it so much. If you're looking for guides I'd recomend OTP, http://www.otp.co.uk/mtb/, not that we used them, but we met them on the trail, and they were super friendly and helpful. Have a blast.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

I would say forget Zermatt for cycling in June (great hiking though). Yeah sure you can but the higher good stuff might still have quite a lot of snow or at least be very wet. The other reason, already mentioned before, is that it can be crowded at the popular (read dry and snow free) trails. Best months for High Alpine rides are August, September and even October. 


We always drop into Italy for short breaks in June and July as conditions are much better. Valle Maira comes to mind or Finale Ligure, easy accessible from Torino.

Good luck!


----------

